# Metamucil



## Princess88

Hello I am new here. I was just diagnosed with IBS about a week ago and have been told by my doctor to take metamucil a few times a day. I've seen some differences in my stool, but it seems to have gone back to kind of soft stool again...I think just cuz of some pasta I ate with a lot of cheese on it. Also, last night I had some lower stomach pains...it felt like I needed to go to the restroom, but when I did, it didn't feel much better. I just wondered what some side affects are of Metamucil. As I said, I'm new to all this and just wonder how it all worked for everyone else and what side affects were felt while taking it. Thanks!


----------



## Zara

Metamucil is basically psyllium husk that can make your symptoms worse, especially if you're prone to bloating and pain. I found that Citrucel works a lot better for me.


----------



## SherryR

Metamucil made my bloating worse, I had to quit taking it.


----------



## Miami25

I have IBS D and C, after months of suffering and crying not being able to leave the house most days and gritting my teeth when I was asked out to dinner I found Metamucil. I would have 3 or 4 days of C and then an onset of D almost like an emptying of sorts. I was afraid to go out on the day(s) I thought the D might happen especially. And so I was doing some research and saw that Metamucil could help both D and C and so I decided to try it. I bought the Orange-Sugar Free flavor and I was off. The 1st week it didn't work but I gave it some time to get into my system and 2 weeks later I was regular! 1 to 2 BMs a day and always a nice one in the morning, so I feel great the rest of the day. I take it 3 times a day and eat 3 meals a day. I mix it into a big glass of OJ and it tastes fine. I get the little travel packets for when I go out and will be gone most of the day, *if I miss one meal or one dose* I'm doomed, it will onset an episode of D but in a couple of days when I continue to take it regularly I go back to fine. I just know better then to miss it now hehe. I try to not eat out a whole lot as well and avoid MSG, when I do eat out I try to not order stuff like soups and things like that, they almost always are loaded with MSG and I still get sick but instead of D and C I vomit now when I eat something that doesn't agree with me. Unless I miss a dose then it is all out of control and god knows when I will be out of the bathroom lol. So I hope this has helped. I finally feel free again.


----------



## faze action

> Metamucil made my bloating worse, I had to quit taking it.


Ditto on this. I switched to Citrucel, which was much better until a few days ago when I starting bloating from that too (but I think that is from the sucrose in it).


----------



## On Edge

Metamucil is one thing, but just getting some psyllium husks or, even better, powdered psyllium husks, can increase the good effects. Take a spoonful with water morning and evening and it will bulk your stools nicely and either alleviate C or turn D into several formed stools. It takes persistence - just a few days or even weeks is not long enough. The gas/bloating you may initially experience will subside too. This is my experience, in 24 years of IBS.


----------



## Thai

The gas/bloating NEVER did subside for me.Switched to another brand of fiber supplement and no such problem!Thai


----------

